# Fedor's Coaches: "Rogers Should Be Grateful"



## snakerattle79 (Feb 6, 2008)

http://www.sports.ru/tribuna/blogs/ivantsov/50724.html

http://www.sherdog.net/forums/f61/f...ould-greatful-fedor-didnt-finish-off-1093339/



> *Rogers trainer said in an interview that the referee stopped the fight too early. Rogers wasn't unconscious?*
> 
> Alexander Michkov: What are you talking about? Stopped the fight too quickly? Look at that moment again. That carcass fell right on it's back. ( he actually called Rogers a carcass)
> 
> ...


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

There's no reason for Fedor to give Rogers a rematch. If anything it will silence critics--which there will always be--and after Fedor beats him again it will be fun to sit back and watch people try to rationalize away his victory. 

Does anyone really think Fedor would lose a rematch? Rogers may have potential as a HW, but he's not on the level of fighting that Fedor is at. Experience alone would get Fedor through a rematch, not even taking into consideration the fact that, well, he's Fedor!

Bring on the rematch. This time Fedor won't waste time learning about his opponent. He'll just rush the guy and KO him sooner.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Rogers should be grateful for even getting a chance to fight Fedor. Now he doesnt have to change tires for a couple years until ppl relize he really just isnt that good, he has enormous power but he is too old to ever become a big HW threat with no real ground background to fall back on and sloppy powerful boxing as his only tool.

Ppl really wanna see a rematch?? What a waste of a fight. In a few years you wont even remember who Brett Rogers was imo


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Why is it that if an American gym spoke like that it would piss me off, but when these Russian dudes do it, it's so badass.

Not even going to get into a rematch with of Rogers and Fedor...at no pointin the fight was Rogers even remotely close....eh dead horse smell.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I dont think its productive to Strikeforce as a business to just give Rogers a rematch.....why do you get an immediate rematch when you got KTFO???

Machida vs. Shogun is instant rematch material.....

Rogers is just clinging to the hype, his moment came and went and he is really the only one having an issue with that still.....:sarcastic12:


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

CornbreadBB said:


> Why is it that if an American gym spoke like that it would piss me off, but when these Russian dudes do it, it's so badass.
> 
> Not even going to get into a rematch with of Rogers and Fedor...at no pointin the fight was Rogers even remotely close....eh dead horse smell.


 prob because your very biased


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Can't argue with that....great contribution though.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

The only reason why everybody (including Rogers himself) is talking about a rematch is because that retarded commentator brought it up in the post fight interview.


----------



## mohod1982 (Oct 15, 2006)

Of course he wants a rematch why wouldn't he? up until the KO he was doing very well and made fedor look the worse i'd ever seen him. Do I care to see a rematch right now or does it make business sense? hell no, but he's not out of line for wanting one.

Fedor and his camp should be grateful he was spoon fed a noob. A more confident and experienced Rogers would defeat Fedor.


----------



## Tacx0911 (Aug 12, 2009)

A rematch will just make things worse for Bret. He did really well in the fight. Instead of whining, he must get back to training and improve his skills. Get more fighting experience one step at a time. Rushing things will spell disaster, patience, you'll get your chance again.

Nog fought Fedor 3 times and Coleman twice he should re-evaluate what he's getting himself into. An immediate rematch now that Fedor had him measured will just be an easier finish. The most damaging things Bret did during the fight was to cut Fedor (scar tissue) and GNP Fedor where he almost got armbared.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Rogers is no joke, but in a rematch he'd get Fedor'd twice as bad. And a hard loss twice in a row is very damaging for your career.

Right now, if Rogers wins two more fights convincingly against top 10-15 competition he's on his way. 

But if he rematches Fedor and gets KTFO or submitted first round, he'll have to beat maybe five or more people to get back on track. Career wise it just doesn't make sense.


Rogers should be calling out Werdum, a guy who stylistically he is a very good match with. Plus then he has two solid wins over top 10 competition.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

alizio said:


> prob because your very biased


 




CornbreadBB said:


> Can't argue with that....great contribution though.


^^^THIS^^^

Is someone just blowing you off....:thumbsup:


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

mohod1982 said:


> Of course he wants a rematch why wouldn't he? up until the KO he was doing very well and made fedor look the worse i'd ever seen him. Do I care to see a rematch right now or does it make business sense? hell no, but he's not out of line for wanting one.


Uh......what? When did he make Fedor look....ok I'm done responding to these sorta posts. Wait, I has to be sarcastic....was it when he got GNP'd with two punches before he went for an armbar? Or when he tried to get Rogers in a kimura? Oh wait....you mean when he was knocked out! OOOOOOhhhh okay, gotcha.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

CornbreadBB said:


> Uh......what? When did he make Fedor look....ok I'm done responding to these sorta posts. Wait, I has to be sarcastic....was it when he got GNP'd with two punches before he went for an armbar? Or when he tried to get Rogers in a kimura? Oh wait....you mean when he was knocked out! OOOOOOhhhh okay, gotcha.



Duh Cornbread. Are you blind?


Did you not see Rogers headbutt Fedor's hand with his chin and injur Fedor's hand?


Some people, too blind from their own bias to watch how a fight really happened.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Maybe it just me, but i dont like these trainers saying shit like "typical American tricks". They should keep that kind of racist sentiment to themselves. I wouldnt like it if some American was going around saying that something was a "typical mexican trick" or a "typical asian trick", this is not cool and its good to see what kind of people these guys really are. Still a Fedor fan, his trainers are just a bit racist.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> Maybe it just me, but i dont like these trainers saying shit like "typical American tricks". They should keep that kind of racist sentiment to themselves. I wouldnt like it if some American was going around saying that something was a "typical mexican trick" or a "typical asian trick", this is not cool and its good to see what kind of people these guys really are. Still a Fedor fan, his trainers are just a bit racist.


Like when DW was saying "typical russian commies" etc?


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Like when DW was saying "typical russian commies" etc?


Didnt say anything about White, did I? Your assuming that I approve of his comments, which couldnt be any further from the truth. Racism isnt justifiable regardless of someone making a simliar comment, its ignorant and sad when it comes out of anyones mouth.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

alizio said:


> *Rogers should be grateful for even getting a chance to fight Fedor.* Now he doesnt have to change tires for a couple years until ppl relize he really just isnt that good, he has enormous power but he is too old to ever become a big HW threat with no real ground background to fall back on and sloppy powerful boxing as his only tool.
> 
> Ppl really wanna see a rematch?? What a waste of a fight. In a few years you wont even remember who Brett Rogers was imo


I hate when ppl say this, should forrest have felt grateful when he got humiliated by anderson? should kongo have felt warm and fuzzy when he was asked to face crocop?
If the title was on the line then sure rogers should be grateful to get a title shot..But to say an unproven HW prospect should thank his stars that he had the privilege to breath the same air as fedor is just foolhardy..
The match should have never have happened in the first place but that is because fedor should be facing top competition..Not some part timer that only has an arloski KO to his credit..


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

> That's typical American tricks. I went to Rogers after the fight to thank him for the fight, he didn't even know where he was.


hahaha, I burst out laughing when I read that. 

Carcass comment is priceless as well.

All round comediez


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

jcc78 said:


> I think fedors managers are a bunch of sleazy douchebags.They stink of mafia.Doesnt surprise me that there talking crap about rogers like this, these guys arent professionals at all.


What else are they supposed to say ? did you read Rogers and his trainers comments... those guys are acting like they got robbed, and Rogers was winning and he wasn't KTFOed and fight was stoped too early and Fedor wasn't as good as they expected and this and that... And they want a rematch 

That's fuken ridiculous, those guys look like the sorest losers ever... There were some bad ones before, but wanting a rematch after you got KOd and downplaying the fighter the was kicking your ass ???


----------



## Grad (Jul 15, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> Maybe it just me, but i dont like these trainers saying shit like "*typical American tricks*". They should keep that kind of *racist sentiment* to themselves. I wouldnt like it if some American was going around saying that something was a "typical mexican trick" or a "typical asian trick", this is not cool and its good to see what kind of people these guys really are. Still a Fedor fan, his trainers are just a bit racist.


I was not aware that American was a race...


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Grad said:


> I was not aware that American was a race...


 
He kinda took 2 statements out of context...he didnt really say anything racist...If anything wouldnt it be bias towards a nationality....I dunno if thats racism??? It's certainly biased though..


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

You should watch how you're posting, I insulted the Russia Mafia in a post just recen


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Grad said:


> I was not aware that American was a race...


Neat, so if you say anything bad about mexicans or japanese people then you are being racist, but saying bad things about americans is just cute and funny. That is just special.

I guarantee you that if I got on this board and started talking down about Mexicans or any specific nationality of Asian people, I would be banned from here in a hurry. Its another ridiculous double standard that exists in this world. Its ok to make fun of white people and Americans, but no one else for the most part.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> Neat, so if you say anything bad about mexicans or japanese people then you are being racist, but saying bad things about americans is just cute and funny. That is just special.
> 
> I guarantee you that if I got on this board and started talking down about Mexicans or any specific nationality of Asian people, I would be banned from here in a hurry. Its another ridiculous double standard that exists in this world. *Its ok to make fun of white people and Americans, but no one else for the most part*.


The Russians are white too. Just sayin'.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> The Russians are white too. Just sayin'.


Maybe racist isnt the best word for the situation, but either way the comment was pretty damn inappropriate especially considering that they are trying to turn Fedor into a star in the U.S., I doubt that this one comment alone is going to be an issue for him, but this guy should be more careful with what he says in the future. I cant imagine that I would be very popular in Russia if I went there and started spouting out ignorant anti Russian comments.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Either way, next time Rogers fights (Atonio Silva?....they'll throw him him someone who will stand with him for a bit) and then a couple more people, he can fight the best again.


----------



## eddysalted (Dec 31, 2006)

snakerattle79 said:


> http://www.sports.ru/tribuna/blogs/ivantsov/50724.html
> 
> http://www.sherdog.net/forums/f61/f...ould-greatful-fedor-didnt-finish-off-1093339/





Sailing somewhere:happy02:


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

If Rogers wants a rematch, then he needs to get way in the back of the line.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> Neat, so if you say anything bad about mexicans or japanese people then you are being racist, but saying bad things about americans is just cute and funny. That is just special.
> 
> I guarantee you that if I got on this board and started talking down about Mexicans or any specific nationality of Asian people, I would be banned from here in a hurry. Its another ridiculous double standard that exists in this world. Its ok to make fun of white people and Americans, but no one else for the most part.





khoveraki said:


> The Russians are white too. Just sayin'.





joshua7789 said:


> Maybe racist isnt the best word for the situation, but either way the comment was pretty damn inappropriate especially considering that they are trying to turn Fedor into a star in the U.S., I doubt that this one comment alone is going to be an issue for him, but this guy should be more careful with what he says in the future. I cant imagine that I would be very popular in Russia if I went there and started spouting out ignorant anti Russian comments.


 
Isnt it predjuduce against a Natonality not called racism??? 

*rac·ism* (r














s







z














m) 
_n._ *1. *The belief that race accounts for differences in human character or ability and that a particular race is superior to others.
*2. *Discrimination or prejudice based on race.




Doesnt really clarify if a Nationality being disrespected is racism....When I think of race I think black, white and brown.....not being disrespectful...


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Isnt it predjuduce against a Natonality not called racism???
> 
> *rac·ism* (r
> 
> ...


I hear what your saying, but i come back to my point of anyone saying anything bad about mexicans or asian people being called a racist. Like I said, racist might not have been the proper word, but my point still stands.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> I hear what your saying, but i come back to my point of anyone saying anything bad about mexicans or asian people being called a racist. Like I said, racist might not have been the proper word, but my point still stands.


 
Thats just it Im not really sure what I'm asaying...LOL I am asking if you guys know???? I hear ya Josh on the point your trying to make.....I was just wondering what is the right term to call it.....or is racism the right term???:confused02:


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Thats just it Im not really sure what I'm asaying...LOL I am asking if you guys know???? I hear ya Josh on the point your trying to make.....I was just wondering what is the right term to call it.....or is racism the right term???:confused02:


The right term is jingoism (noun), or jingoistic (adjective). It's an ugly, rarely used word, but it's the right term.


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

What Bret Rogers, and all MMA fighters in the USA have to realize, is that what's best FOR THE SPORT, is that fights get stopped too early, not too late. MMA got banned in the USA for a decade because it was supposedly 'too brutal'. For the sport to survive in this country, there CAN NOT be images of somebody pounding a downed opponent ten or twelve straight times to the head with no defense.

This is especially true on a network, as opposed to cable.

Bret Rogers isn't OWED a re-match. But he showed well enougn that a rematch is viable. It would be better if he had to figt somebody else good first. But the HW division is thin in EVERY organization. There are maybe five or six good ones on all MMA. Fedor's the best. But Bret Rogers isn't top five in the UFC.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

HellRazor said:


> What Bret Rogers, and all MMA fighters in the USA have to realize, is that what's best FOR THE SPORT, is that fights get stopped too early, not too late. MMA got banned in the USA for a decade because it was supposedly 'too brutal'. For the sport to survive in this country, there CAN NOT be images of somebody pounding a downed opponent ten or twelve straight times to the head with no defense.
> 
> This is especially true on a network, as opposed to cable.
> 
> Bret Rogers isn't OWED a re-match. But he showed well enougn that a rematch is viable. It would be better if he had to figt somebody else good first. But the HW division is thin in EVERY organization. There are maybe five or six good ones on all MMA. Fedor's the best. But Bret Rogers isn't top five in the UFC.


 
IMO....he needs 2 solid wins in a row before he can even talk about fighting Fedor again....as I have stated in the past...he is simply trying to cling to the top by wanting an instant re-match....

Getting K/O'd doesnt make you deserve an instant re-match.....thinking you werent gonna get K/O'd then getting K/O'd makes you want an instant re-match....

Shogun/Machida is instant re-match material....


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

tecnotut said:


> The right term is jingoism (noun), or jingoistic (adjective). It's an ugly, rarely used word, but it's the right term.


 
Thank you.....5k credits comming your way simply for the answer......:thumbsup: Repped!!!


----------



## HCbreaker (Aug 21, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> Maybe it just me, but i dont like these trainers saying shit like "typical American tricks". They should keep that kind of racist sentiment to themselves. I wouldnt like it if some American was going around saying that something was a "typical mexican trick" or a "typical asian trick", this is not cool and its good to see what kind of people these guys really are. Still a Fedor fan, his trainers are just a bit racist.


Thats not racism. racism is done against a *race*, not a nationality. they are both white.

yeah it does show what kind of guys they are. they're honest and authentic people, enough not to give a **** what keyboard warriors say about them on forums. im tired of people holding their tongue just because they are on camera. i like it when people speak their mind and arent automatons, saying what is safest and least offending.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

HCbreaker said:


> Thats not racism. racism is done against a *race*, not a nationality. they are both white.
> 
> yeah it does show what kind of guys they are. they're honest and authentic people, enough not to give a **** what keyboard warriors say about them on forums. im tired of people holding their tongue just because they are on camera. i like it when people speak their mind and arent automatons, saying what is safest and least offending.


Making generalizations about its country or its people is ignorant, regardless of whether or not you work for Fedor Emelianenko. Im not suggesting that this guys care about what myself or anyone else thinks, im suggesting that they are bigots who have some sort of problem with Americans. They can speak there minds all they want, but they come off like idiots with this type of statement.


----------



## monaroCountry (Feb 15, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> Maybe it just me, but i dont like these trainers saying shit like "typical American tricks". They should keep that kind of racist sentiment to themselves. I wouldnt like it if some American was going around saying that something was a "typical mexican trick" or a "typical asian trick", this is not cool and its good to see what kind of people these guys really are. Still a Fedor fan, his trainers are just a bit racist.




Well comments by Dana/UFC fans include Fedor hiding behind the iron curtains and the Russian mafia. Not all Russians are mafias and the communism in Russia has ended. 



joshua7789 said:


> Maybe racist isnt the best word for the situation, but either way the comment was pretty damn inappropriate especially considering that they are trying to turn Fedor into a star in the U.S., I doubt that this one comment alone is going to be an issue for him, but this guy should be more careful with what he says in the future. I cant imagine that I would be very popular in Russia if I went there and started spouting out ignorant anti Russian comments.


This can also go against most American athletes competing overseas. Most Asian countries especially regard their showmanship as disrespectful. This is especially true when fighters abuse each other. For Americans they might see this as psyching themselves, promoting the sport and or normal sporting conduct.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

monaroCountry said:


> Well comments by Dana/UFC fans include Fedor hiding behind the iron curtains and the Russian mafia. Not all Russians are mafias and the communism in Russia has ended.
> 
> 
> 
> This can also go against most American athletes competing overseas. Most Asian countries especially regard their showmanship as disrespectful. This is especially true when fighters abuse each other. For Americans they might see this as psyching themselves, promoting the sport and or normal sporting conduct.


I agree with your comments about Dana and I dont approve of the many blanket statements that he makes either. Dana White is an asshole and says many ignorant things. I appreciate what he has done for the sport, but i do not in any way confuse him with a decent person.


----------



## Grad (Jul 15, 2009)

tecnotut said:


> The right term is jingoism (noun), or jingoistic (adjective). It's an ugly, rarely used word, but it's the right term.


I'm not too sure that jingoism is the right term here. I could be wrong, but jingoism is just extreme pride in your home country. This is more or less just a few Russian fellows who seem to be biased against the United States.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

Grad said:


> I'm not too sure that jingoism is the right term here. I could be wrong, but jingoism is just extreme pride in your home country. This is more or less just a few Russian fellows who seem to be biased against the United States.


Jingoists usually are prejudicial against other nations mainly due to the jingoist's attitude of cultural/national superiority. It can be analogized to a racist's prejudice that's due to the attitude of racial superiority. In either case, both jingoists and racists tend to be prejudicial towards another category group.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

The Hulk kicks ass.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

contrary, asian fans LOVE the showmanship... they flock to see freakshows, they flock to see David Beckham, Micheal Jordan, A-Rod (mostly in Japan). They love American actors and rockstars. Pride had the funky entrances to dance music, micheal jackson etc etc.... i hate when ppl talk like they are so much more respectful, maybe the athletes are, but the fans?? They long for that showmanship more then us, prob because their athletes so rarely show it.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I think there is a confusion between crowd behavior and it's link to culture, and the crowd's appreciation of entertainment. The Japanese are definitely more reserved in their showing of overt emotion, but that doesn't mean they don't appreciate the passion of other cultures, and said value of entertainment.


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

alizio said:


> Rogers should be grateful for even getting a chance to fight Fedor. Now he doesnt have to change tires for a couple years until ppl relize he really just isnt that good, he has enormous power but he is too old to ever become a big HW threat with no real ground background to fall back on and sloppy powerful boxing as his only tool.
> 
> Ppl really wanna see a rematch?? What a waste of a fight. In a few years you wont even remember who Brett Rogers was imo


its that big black guy with the mohawk fedor knocked out


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> Rogers is just clinging to the hype, his moment came and went and he is really the only one having an issue with that still.....:sarcastic12:


He's done better than Fedor's last few opponents. 

Don't you think you are being a tad harsh ?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hellboy said:


> He's done better than Fedor's last few opponents.
> 
> Don't you think you are being a tad harsh ?


 
He was a great opponent I thought, he is still trying to cling to the fame? i mean are you telling me for any reason he would deserve a rematch instantly???


----------



## cgsage3 (Nov 19, 2009)

Roger should have more fights before even thinking about fighting fedor again. There are many other interesting matches for fedor than roger right now.


----------



## monaroCountry (Feb 15, 2009)

cgsage3 said:


> Roger should have more fights before even thinking about fighting fedor again. There are many other interesting matches for fedor than roger right now.


Rogers has a great future in MMA and should get another chance after maybe 5-7 fights against top opponents.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Big John for sure saved Roger's ass.


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

cgsage3 said:


> There are many other interesting matches for fedor than roger right now.


Like? I see nobody out there I wouldn't expect Fedor to crush. I wonder if Vegas even gives a line on Fedor's fights.


----------



## monaroCountry (Feb 15, 2009)

HellRazor said:


> Like? I see nobody out there I wouldn't expect Fedor to crush. I wonder if Vegas even gives a line on Fedor's fights.


There are plenty, even big bad stronger version of brock Mariusz Pudzianowski would be a match I want to see.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I said it before and I say it again, I think Rogers is more legit than Carwin. He would knock Carwin's lights out.


----------

